
Ask HN: Examples of successful serial-entrepreneurs? - biznerd
I was in the subway last week with someone worked for the creator of Visicalc. Visical was the first spreadsheet program. His new business was mildly successful - maybe a dozen employees. Nothing close to his first work.<p>What entrepreneurs have started very multiple successful businesses?
======
fivedogit
Joel Spolsky comes to mind. Fog Creek, StackExchange and Trello.

I'd be interested in this list, too. Seems like a lot of adoration is heaped
on people who have one big score and then can't (or don't try to) replicate
it. To me, the real geniuses are the ones who can do it over and over again,
proving the first wasn't a fluke.

------
phantom_oracle
Here:

1) [http://www.forbes.com/sites/jjcolao/2012/10/29/the-ten-
best-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/jjcolao/2012/10/29/the-ten-best-serial-
entrepreneurs-youve-never-heard-of/)

2) [http://www.inc.com/ss/12-historic-serial-
entrepreneurs](http://www.inc.com/ss/12-historic-serial-entrepreneurs)

There's quite a bit of info on them. A lot of serial entrepreneurs are
celebrated, but in the US many are overlooked because they're foreigners (like
the Forbes article states).

What is particularly enjoyable is serial entrepreneurs who have started non-
tech companies. Some are in slow-moving industries and they've achieved huge
success in them.

------
mtmail
There's a couple of examples in
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PayPal_Mafia](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PayPal_Mafia)

------
htapiardz
-Peter Thiel -Elon Musk -Jack Dorsey -Paul Graham

